# Looking For A Gps Unit



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

I know a bunch of you are into Geocaching, any recommendations for a good GPS unit that you have been pleased with? Mostly looking for one just for geocache but may use it for travel as well. All info would be greatly appreciated....

By the way should be this next week we get delivery of our new 250RS!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny you should ask. I was using my Garmin Nuvi 660 this weekend (have been for 6 month) to place the memorial cache. After seeing what PDX_Doug's could do...I found myself in front of the computer looking for another one.

I've come down to 3.

Garmin Oregon 300 - This is at the top of the list. Built in "paperless" Geocaching (everything is in the GPS) No printing paper and not remembering them or loosing them

Garmin Oregon 400t - This is the cat's meow...of course you'll have to sell your first born child for one. Around $600. More Topo maps then the 300 and more built in memory.

Garmin 60sx - Great GPS (think PDX_Doug as this one). It did a great job place our cache and find two more in the area. Only down side to this one is it doesn't support "paperless" caching. This might not be a big deal to you...but I think it will be the one feature that moves me to the Oregon 300.

Happy to answer other questions....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I picked up the DeLorme PN-20 at Costco for $199 and I've been very happy with it in our geocaching adventures. I wanted one that was water proof and easy to use buttons. I have used teh DeLorme software before so the fact it comes with Topo 7 made it all the better deal.

Costco Item #321974


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have the Garmin 60csx and love it. I have street maps and topo. It has been a great unit.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Funny you should ask. I was using my Garmin Nuvi 660 this weekend (have been for 6 month) to place the memorial cache. After seeing what PDX_Doug's could do...I found myself in front of the computer looking for another one.
> 
> I've come down to 3.
> 
> ...


Your Nuvi should be able to support the paperless Geocaching as well.

It is very easy to load the caches from Geocaching.com into my Nuvi 350..........

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Funny you should ask. I was using my Garmin Nuvi 660 this weekend (have been for 6 month) to place the memorial cache. After seeing what PDX_Doug's could do...I found myself in front of the computer looking for another one.
> 
> I've come down to 3.
> 
> ...


Your Nuvi should be able to support the paperless Geocaching as well.

It is very easy to load the caches from Geocaching.com into my Nuvi 350..........

Steve
[/quote]

Good to know as we are considering a Nuvi for Christmas. Found this blog on line regarding the nuvi and geocaching - click here.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Everything you ever wanted to know about gps. Forums.groundspeak.com Best info on the web.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Love our Garmin NUVI 350 also. I would stick with Garmina as they operate on the same satellite system as the military. Others operate on the system that mapquest uses and who hasn't gotten lost following mapquest.

Happy shopping.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I love my Garmin Colorado 400t. I use it primarily for Geocaching but it also works great in the truck for turn by turn navigation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Your Nuvi should be able to support the paperless Geocaching as well.
> 
> It is very easy to load the caches from Geocaching.com into my Nuvi 350..........


In the true meaning of paperless? Meaning all the details are brought into the GPS? If so, please tell me what I'm missing. Right now I have a membership and can d/l the coordinates into my 660, but the test/clue will not come into the GPS and I've been printing them out. If you can help me get this working, you will have save me ~$500. You will be "DA' MAN!!!

Here is how is looks on the Oregon 400t


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Your Nuvi should be able to support the paperless Geocaching as well.
> 
> It is very easy to load the caches from Geocaching.com into my Nuvi 350..........


In the true meaning of paperless? Meaning all the details are brought into the GPS? If so, please tell me what I'm missing. Right now I have a membership and can d/l the coordinates into my 660, but the test/clue will not come into the GPS and I've been printing them out. If you can help me get this working, you will have save me ~$500. You will be "DA' MAN!!!

Here is how is looks on the Oregon 400t








[/quote]

Read HERE There is a lot of info on how to do this.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love my Garmin 550C Street Pilot. It's bulkier than the Nuvi, but it has some neat features. The Bluetooth capability means as soon as I turn it on (and have my phone with me) I have hands-free phone, including voice recognition dialing.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> In the true meaning of paperless? Meaning all the details are brought into the GPS? If so, please tell me what I'm missing. Right now I have a membership and can d/l the coordinates into my 660, but the test/clue will not come into the GPS and I've been printing them out. If you can help me get this working, you will have save me ~$500. You will be "DA' MAN!!!
> 
> Here is how is looks on the Oregon 400t


I am considering a garmin nuvi 755T - and am curious if - you tried this and it doesen't work?...click here.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Your Nuvi should be able to support the paperless Geocaching as well.
> 
> It is very easy to load the caches from Geocaching.com into my Nuvi 350..........


In the true meaning of paperless? Meaning all the details are brought into the GPS? If so, please tell me what I'm missing. Right now I have a membership and can d/l the coordinates into my 660, but the test/clue will not come into the GPS and I've been printing them out. If you can help me get this working, you will have save me ~$500. You will be "DA' MAN!!!

Here is how is looks on the Oregon 400t








[/quote]

Read HERE There is a lot of info on how to do this.
[/quote]

Jim, you can be truly paperless with your Garmin 660. I use the same system sleecjr references on my 350. Everything is on there.

click here and save your $500 dollars - http://pilotsnipes.googlepages.com/index.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> Jim, you can be truly paperless with your Garmin 660. I use the same system sleecjr references on my 350. Everything is on there.
> 
> click here and save your $500 dollars - http://pilotsnipes.googlepages.com/index.html


Awesome!!!!

I went did this last night and now my Garmin 660 is indeed a paperless Geocaching unit. SWEET! What a great program that guy wrote. Anyone with a Garmin should take the time to do this. I love it!!

Thanks to everyone that pointed me in this direction. Just saved about $500. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Matthew said:


> I know a bunch of you are into Geocaching, any recommendations for a good GPS unit that you have been pleased with? Mostly looking for one just for geocache but may use it for travel as well. All info would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> By the way should be this next week we get delivery of our new 250RS!!! Can't wait!


We are considering the Garmin nuvi 750T - Here is a review from PC Magazine. Best of Luck!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I know a bunch of you are into Geocaching, any recommendations for a good GPS unit that you have been pleased with? Mostly looking for one just for geocache but may use it for travel as well. All info would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> By the way should be this next week we get delivery of our new 250RS!!! Can't wait!


We are considering the Garmin nuvi 750T - Here is a review from PC Magazine. Best of Luck!!
[/quote]

Best Buy has the 780 on sale for $269. That is a great deal
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1197678339950


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know a bunch of you are into Geocaching, any recommendations for a good GPS unit that you have been pleased with? Mostly looking for one just for geocache but may use it for travel as well. All info would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> By the way should be this next week we get delivery of our new 250RS!!! Can't wait!


We are considering the Garmin nuvi 750T - Here is a review from PC Magazine. Best of Luck!!
[/quote]

Best Buy has the 780 on sale for $269. That is a great deal
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1197678339950
[/quote]

That is great! I have been doing a lot of reading on these units and there is TONS of information on line. There are _*pros and cons*_ to any unit - and what it boils down to - is what your looking for. I think I would wait until after the holidays as the prices may come down. Let us know whatever you decide!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, you can be truly paperless with your Garmin 660. I use the same system sleecjr references on my 350. Everything is on there.
> 
> click here and save your $500 dollars - http://pilotsnipes.googlepages.com/index.html


Awesome!!!!

I went did this last night and now my Garmin 660 is indeed a paperless Geocaching unit. SWEET! What a great program that guy wrote. Anyone with a Garmin should take the time to do this. I love it!!

Thanks to everyone that pointed me in this direction. Just saved about $500. Yippee!!!!!
[/quote]

Glad it worked out for you. It is unbelievable the things those guys do over there. I have seen them write all kinda of programs for everything you could imagine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a Magellan for geoaching and it will be the last Magellan product I buy. You can download up to 4 user created map areas to the device up to the total memory. So if you have 28mb then you can divide it into 4 whichever way you like. If you need more than 4 areas then you're out of luck. Being a programmer I called Magellan and ask why it was limited this way and they said that they felt the need to put the limitation in. What this means is that they want you to buy extra cards from them to use. The Garmins will allow you to download as many areas as you would like up to the total memory. So if you're driving cross country and going to cache along the way you can have detailed maps of all the cache locations whereas the Magellan will not let you have that. My next one will be a Garmin


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been loyal to Garmin since 1993. However, I think Garmin is not Customer Service oriented anymore. I have 4 Garmin GPS's, my original GPS12, a 3 year old Garmin Vista, and 2 Street Pilot C330's. The GPS12 started turning off by itself right after the warranty expired. The Vista's batteries have to be removed when the GPS is not in use or they will be dead in a day or so. The Vista also has started malfunctioning on startup requiring me to restart it. Also the C330 has the arrival being on the wrong side of the street sometimes.The C330 came new with map software that was 3 years old and Garmin refused to offer a free update because it was, 'Discontinued'. Even after relating this obvious rip off to a Garmin CS person AND her super I still ended up having to pay $69.99 plus tax and shipping for a map update. When I buy another GPS it will certainly NOT be a Garmin.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bassplunker said:


> I've been loyal to Garmin since 1993. However, I think Garmin is not Customer Service oriented anymore. I have 4 Garmin GPS's, my original GPS12, a 3 year old Garmin Vista, and 2 Street Pilot C330's. The GPS12 started turning off by itself right after the warranty expired. The Vista's batteries have to be removed when the GPS is not in use or they will be dead in a day or so. The Vista also has started malfunctioning on startup requiring me to restart it. Also the C330 has the arrival being on the wrong side of the street sometimes.The C330 came new with map software that was 3 years old and Garmin refused to offer a free update because it was, 'Discontinued'. Even after relating this obvious rip off to a Garmin CS person AND her super I still ended up having to pay $69.99 plus tax and shipping for a map update. When I buy another GPS it will certainly NOT be a Garmin.


Thanks for sharing that - we were considering a Garmin...I am wondering about the Navigon's - does anyone here have any experience with these or know anyone?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dub said:


> I bought a Magellan for geoaching and it will be the last Magellan product I buy. You can download up to 4 user created map areas to the device up to the total memory. So if you have 28mb then you can divide it into 4 whichever way you like. If you need more than 4 areas then you're out of luck. Being a programmer I called Magellan and ask why it was limited this way and they said that they felt the need to put the limitation in. What this means is that they want you to buy extra cards from them to use. The Garmins will allow you to download as many areas as you would like up to the total memory. So if you're driving cross country and going to cache along the way you can have detailed maps of all the cache locations whereas the Magellan will not let you have that. My next one will be a Garmin


Go to forums.groundspeak.com and ask if there is a fix. Lots of guys there write there own programs to solve such problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks for sharing that - we were considering a Garmin...I am wondering about the Navigon's - does anyone here have any experience with these or know anyone?


My Garmin 660 is an awesome traffic GPS. I would love to have it in my F-350 vs. the one that came in the truck. One amazing things is the calculations it makes for your arrival time. I can have a 3+ hour drive ahead of me (Highway and side roads...small towns...etc) and the darn thing is within 2-3 minutes EVERY TIME.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Three words. Garmin...Garmin....Garmin. I have owned everything from a hand held,marine chartplotter,to a Nuvi 260w. I think Garmin make the best GPS. My $0.02


----------

